# Electrical wiring question



## jamesm (Dec 14, 2006)

I currently have sunken spotlights in my kitchen. I am in the process of removing some of my kitchen units and thus the spotlights contained within them. As the lights are wired through my attic, with my house in the format it is, I have difficulty getting access to totally remove the wiring for the spots in question. 

Would it be safe to terminate the ends of the removed spotlight wires on termination blocks, tape them up to prevent any potential fire hazard and simply place them behind my plasterboard wall and plaster over to hide? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello JamesM:
I wonder about the electrical code on such an arraingement but , If I were closing some wires in a wall, I would put plastic wire nuts on the end of each wire. I would be concerned that any movement of the tapped ends would wear through, thus causing a short and possibly a fire.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 14, 2006)

I would terminate them inside a box with wirenuts & a cover...


----------



## jamesm (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys.  When you say terminate do you just mean putting a terminal block onto the end of the wire?


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 17, 2006)

The safe method will be to remove the "traveler" (connecting conductors between fixtures) and reassemble the still operative fixture, or contain the terminal block within a chocbox or a ceiling rose with a surface cover.

It is a common practice, on this side of the pond, to allow enough cableing to actually remove the recessed fixture to access the "junction box" connected to the fixture, for corrective/amending of applications.


----------

